

Using Twilio as a doorman - liyanchang
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/49604562965/twilio-is-our-doorman

======
liyanchang
As it turns out, our friend Danielle had written about something similar two
years ago. [http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2010/06/how-i-built-a-
multi-u...](http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2010/06/how-i-built-a-multi-user-
door-buzzer-for-our-apartment/)

Great minds :D

~~~
kordless
I did this at Loggly right after I read her post! :). Good stuff!

